# Koi Swordtails



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I went to the LFS for some fish meds for one of my aquariums. Ended up bringing home a young pair of koi swordtails for my healthy 30 gal tank. If they had more I would be broke lol. I can't wait to get some fry from them, I love the pattern on them.
Here's the young male:

And here's both of them:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

very pretty.
I just treated myself to a dalmation molly. She is a beauty but cost me $5!!


----------

